# Red Oak?



## danbury (Jul 20, 2011)

Quick question. Has anyone used red oak?  I normally use white oak, hickory, pecan and a few other fruit woods but I can't remember using any red oak.  We had some recent storms here last week that brought down all kinds of trees and the wood is just everywhere. I've already picked up enough hickory the past few days that chances are I'll never get around to using all of it.  Picked up some red oak as well.

I use a UDS.

I probably should have posted this elsewhere, but I cook a lot of pork and figured it would get better results here.

Thanks


----------



## desertlites (Jul 20, 2011)

There's alot out there that if there were only one wood there choice would be oak , red or white.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 20, 2011)

I have used red oak before and liked it.


----------



## alelover (Jul 20, 2011)

Red Oak is a great smoking wood.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## danbury (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks all.  Was just curious.  Just never used that particular one before.


----------



## roller (Jul 20, 2011)

Red Oak is real good...


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm with them red oak is great smoking wood


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2011)

alelover said:


> Red Oak is a great smoking wood.




 Probably the best and what is used the most in BBQ places that use oak. Black Jack, Blue Jack and Turkey Oak are great for smoking. It is harder than White oak and will last longer in the smoker. Gives great color to the meats.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 21, 2011)

I notice that everyone that's responded so far is from the south. They may be using Southern red oak as opposed to Northern red oak, although the ranges of each do have some overlap. According to the source that I use most both of these oak species occur in Illinois, but given your location I am betting that you have northern red oak. IMHO northern red oak is an OK cooking wood that takes a long time to season, at least one poster I know seasons his for 3 years before using. I have some that was cut down almost 2 years ago that steams like mad when you put it on the coals, indicating that it is not dry enough yet. In addition northern red oak gives off a sour smell when burning and smoking, so the supply I have is going to be used by burning it down to coals for grilling only. This has been my experience with Northern red oak, YMMV.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 21, 2011)

i will  use red oak  it is great smoke


----------



## danbury (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I would guess it's Northern Red Oak as I live in north east Illinois.  Right now there is no shortage of oak and hickory woods (others for that matter as well).  We had 70 mph winds blow through here Monday of last week and just devastated trees all over the place.  There's so much that the county can barely keep up with picking it up by the side of the road.


----------



## Branden woodgate (Feb 12, 2019)

danbury said:


> Quick question. Has anyone used red oak?  I normally use white oak, hickory, pecan and a few other fruit woods but I can't remember using any red oak.  We had some recent storms here last week that brought down all kinds of trees and the wood is just everywhere. I've already picked up enough hickory the past few days that chances are I'll never get around to using all of it.  Picked up some red oak as well.
> 
> I use a UDS.
> 
> ...


I love red oak..... i pick it up by the truckload when i find it


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

Any oak is great! Different oak's have different texture. Some harder than others. All oak is plentiful here in Southeast Mississippi. I love seasoned water oak. White oak is less dense but smokes good. Red oak has heavy density and burns hotter than any other Oak species. Get all you can get if you want mesquite similar but not exact heat.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 12, 2019)

Red oak is legendary on the central California coast. Used everywhere over there, especially for beef.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

We have red and black oak as well. That chit! is hard to split by hand. Hot fire like mesquite as stated!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

We have tons of Hickory however, over the years, I have found that I smoke everything for the most part with OAK and PECAN.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Feb 13, 2019)

As mentioned earlier doesn't fresh wood (downed limbs) need to be dried or seasoned before smoking with it?


----------



## Branden woodgate (Feb 13, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> As mentioned earlier doesn't fresh wood (downed limbs) need to be dried or seasoned before smoking with it?




It does have to be "seasoned" at least 6 months.


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 15, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> As mentioned earlier doesn't fresh wood (downed limbs) need to be dried or seasoned before smoking with it?


Yes limbs on trees hold a lot of water like the trunk. So it will take 6 months to over a year to season wood but you can no problem use the wood. It will just heat the water up in the wood and boil it out of the ends. You gota have a good fire going tho and works just fine. You will hear a pressure steaming noise from the water boiling out. When u get a piece that has no water coming out of the ends you know it’s seasoned.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Red oak is legendary on the central California coast. Used everywhere over there, especially for beef.


Post oak (which is legendary in central Texas for brisket) is a member of the red oak family.....

I use red oak, live oak, and white oak....whatever is free at the moment...


----------



## bobwire (Feb 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Post oak (which is legendary in central Texas for brisket) is a member of the red oak family.....
> 
> I use red oak, live oak, and white oak....whatever is free at the moment...



Post Oak is 100% White Oak


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

bobwire said:


> Post Oak is 100% White Oak


My mistake... I took someone at their word and never thought otherwise to look it up. Thank you for pointing that out for me.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 1, 2021)

Post oak is part of the white oak family. Burns not as hot. Alittle milder.


----------

